# black HMPK's (first spawn ^_^)



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

so this is actually my second attempt at a spawn. other pair I tried after a few days the male eventually let his bubblenest fall apart so he could tear at the female's fins instead. this pair started out much better, first thing Olivia did after being released was check out the nest (first thing my other female had done was to go exploring to check for food). they were put together on the 21st. spawned for a couple of hours on the 26th, and started hatching yesterday. dad's been doing a great job of taking care of them. I'm actually hoping to keep him with them for at least a few days after free swimming since he's been doing such a good job. not sure how many total there are but I can see what looks like at least 20-30 in the small area of the nest that gets enough light to see tails, lol. the nest is pretty good size so not sure if maybe they're mostly condensed in the one spot or spread throughout it. guess I'll find out eventually. anyways, some pics and vids!
here's the parent's AB shots
Errol from Storybettas, his dorsal and anal are now all black. he's the male in my avatar as well.








Olivia from Sirinutbettafarm








blooper reel vid of them trying to figure out wrapping

success!

the nest is near the back of the tank so it's hard to get any pics of fry. he doesn't seem to mind my staring at it but trying not to bug him TOO much, lol


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

congrats on the spawn, the parents look wonderfull =D i wanna one. i love marbles and solids xP
good luck with the fry ;D


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

That female is fantastic! I love her ;D
Best of luck with the fry... keep us updated!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

yeah, I'm definitely hoping they get mom's form and fins. I just love dad's coloring though.

managed to get a shot of some fry ^_^








not the greatest, but you can see a couple somewhat clearly to his left. a bunch of the dark dots in the bubbles on his right are babies as well. I think I may have quite a few, lol


----------



## Greatbettas (Dec 13, 2011)

is that a leaf from the backyard that they are spawning on and will that leaf do alrite also?


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

The parents are beautiful! I hope you get lots of healthy, beautiful babies too. Congratulations!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

it's an indian almond leaf that I ordered online. there's a small piece of bubble wrap under it as well to keep it from sinking. I know oak leaves are supposed to work the same as the IAL, not sure about other types of leaves.


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Lovely couple, glad to hear it's going well for you so far!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

a couple of my more adventurous babies seem to have decided to give horizontal swimming a try


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Lol I love how paranoid dad looks. XD


----------



## Myrtaceae (Dec 17, 2011)

Heh, all that blooper reel needs is some looney tunes music in the background.

The parents are so well matched I'm surprised they came from different breeders! I really like the marbled look of dad's anal fin. Olivia looks very regal. Beautiful babies for sure.


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

Sooo precious.  Congratulations on the spawn!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

With parents like that, those babies are going to grow up gorgeous.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

thanks all ^_^ fry are all free swimming now and dad is still in there with them. it's actually pretty funny to watch, he'll wander around grabbing fry in his mouth and then a little while later he'll just kind of open his mouth and like 5 fry will come swimming out acting disgruntled, lol.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

That's so cute!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

awww, that sounds so adorable.
I'm sure they will be stunning.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Awwww, such adorable fry! 
Congrats on the successful spawn..... I love your pair they
are gorgeous together! The fry are definitely going to be showstoppers when they get older!


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

aww those are gonna be some pretty babies!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Yayyyyyyyyy so happy for you! Can't wait to see them in person.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

What a cute pic! Congrats, Tisia.


----------



## Greatbettas (Dec 13, 2011)

Anymore videos or pics of the fry?


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

hard to get good pics since they're so small and all, but I tried, lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Look at their cute lil eyes! Which is pretty much all that they are at this stage: eyeballs.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

At least you are able to get pictures of your fry. Mine look like flecks of pepper when I try to take pics of mine.


----------



## Myrtaceae (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow, the thermometer shot is crazy. It's easy to forget just how small they are!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

they are pretty darn tiny, lol. took dad out yesterday, he did not want to leave. seems like the babies are much more adventurous now without dad there to boss them around, lol


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

not the clearest video, but you can see several of them swimming around ^_^


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Aw yay!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Aw! Nice pictures. It looks like there is a lot. Are you feeding them microworms?


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

omg the parents are freaking awesome! can't wait *drools*

plakats are really starting to steal my heart


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I've done a bit of worms, vinegar eels, and yolk since they were born. probably going to order some brine shrimp soon too.

for the longest time I didn't really like HMPK's and now I just love them. they just seem to have the best colors, and I've never heard of one tail biting which is always nice, lol


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

^^^ I blame GreenTea
I've been looking on aquabid at only HMPKs lately, and i didnt even glance at them before until i started seeing all of Greenteas lol


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Muahahhahaha :twisted:

They are the best.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I blame Green Tea too. ;-) Got my first HMPK a week ago and now I want more. 

Tisia, those pics are adorable! They look very healthy and happy.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Any new picture updates of the fry?

When i finally do a spawn, i have no idea how im going to capture them in pictures, my camera doesnt do good at taking shots of moving fish, no matter the setting, and the focus doesnt work as good as it should

Not to mention sit and count all the fry

I cant even cound all my 3/4" guppy fry cause they move so much lol


I wouldnt be able to tell how many i had in a spawn until i start jarring them LOL


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

nomnomnom


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

alysalouise said:


> I wouldnt be able to tell how many i had in a spawn until i start jarring them LOL


I still have no clue how many I have >_>


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

their so adorable  haha i dont blame you for not knowing  I cant see being able to know for sure until their all jarred and you can count the jars haha


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

They're adorable! Do you have tannins in the water too, Tisia? Or is that just a green glow from the plants?


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

both. the nesting site was a piece of bubble wrap under an IAL and in the vids they were right under where most of the plants are


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

still not completely sure how many I have, but I'm going with quite a few, lol


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Tisia said:


> still not completely sure how many I have, but I'm going with quite a few, lol
> http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums... and Olivia/?action=view&current=DSCN0642.mp4


 
Love seeing the little ones

Seeing everyone elses spawn logs
I've started conditioning all my bettas, Still need to get a few small things too lol

Wont be as pretty of bettas as yours and GreenTeas are though! Lol

Keep up the the updates!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

yeah, I love just sitting around staring at them, lol

just had to cull one. makes me sad, but he had a pretty severely crooked spine. I had seen him a couple of times before but finally managed to get him out of the tank. I think I had actually seen him while dad was still in and had hoped that he would take care of him but either there was more than one or he just never got around to it. hopefully there aren't anymore!


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Tisia said:


> yeah, I love just sitting around staring at them, lol
> 
> just had to cull one. makes me sad, but he had a pretty severely crooked spine. I had seen him a couple of times before but finally managed to get him out of the tank. I think I had actually seen him while dad was still in and had hoped that he would take care of him but either there was more than one or he just never got around to it. hopefully there aren't anymore!


 
Aww sad, yeah the culling wont be fun
What culling method do you use?


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I used blunt force. I'll probably go with clove oil if I have to cull any when they're a bit bigger, but this guy was so small there wasn't much to be squeamish about


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Tisia said:


> I used blunt force. I'll probably go with clove oil if I have to cull any when they're a bit bigger, but this guy was so small there wasn't much to be squeamish about


Ah yeah, the slighest pressure on them when their so small just ends it right there


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

They look great Tisia, I'm sorry about the cull. I see you noticed I won that girl for you! Yay! I'm thinking about getting her cute sister... I hope you're doing well and I'm sorry I haven't really been in touch. Do you want to do something this weekend?


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

her sister is pretty adorable too, and it looks like they're both probably DT carriers as well so could interesting. with school starting and all I've been pretty busy anyways, lol. doing something sounds good. I have some stuff I need to get done and I'm sure I'll want an excuse to take a break from it, lol. my phone may be acting up again so if I don't reply in a reasonable amount of time maybe send me a pm on here or FB


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm sorry about your first cull, Tisia. You did the right thing though, a crooked spine is no way to grow up. And you do have quite a few! They're so cute just bopping around the tank.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

yeah, it was pretty bad. the way it was bent made it look like it was attached at his stomach instead of his back. he was also really small. 

they're getting big enough now that occasionally I can see them zipping around from across the room, lol.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

lots o' babies


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow! Any idea on how many?


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I think I may have around a hundred  so far I've found 3 dead and had to cull one, of course if any died during the first week I'm assuming Errol would have taken care of them. still pretty surprised I ended up with this many considering it was my first spawn.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice . I wanna get some plants like you have.. Cant wait until they get a bit bigger, I've been watching for updates haha


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

They have little betta faces now! So cute!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cuteness overload! lol I'm sorry about the one you had to cull. It's heartbreaking to have to do that but you made the right decision. Sounds like you have quite a big spawn.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

so I'm guessing one of the parents carries DT. I don't actually have any DT's, but there are several with much longer dorsal bases than their siblings . few colors are starting to show up as well. I have some goldish ones, some reddish looking, some grayish, and some that still don't seem to have much color. quite a bit more variety in my fry than I was expecting. definitely excited to see how they all end up, lol


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can't wait when they get bigger, love the fries there so cute, with there betta face now x3


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm really happy for you on how well the fry are doing. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

thanks ^_^
this video makes me giggle


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

They're looking so adorable! They look happy and healthy and cute as can be.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Such wonderful pictures! Your fry look healthy and happy.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cute babies!!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

ahhhh so cute i cant stand it!


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

I will have to get a sibling pair from you Tisia. Maybe a trade some of my green and blue HMPK dragon spawn for some of yours


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

aww there becoming bigger  i wish sparta could just grow! >-< he is gonna be 3 months TOMORROW and he is not even an inch D:


----------



## CarmanDirda (Feb 20, 2012)

The parents are so beautiful - especially the mother  Those babies will be gorgeous.

Are you going to sell them online when they get older?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow, I missed this thread???

Great pair. I don't understand why your fry looks light colored? The parents are black drgns, right? 

Congrats.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Your pair is so gorgeous, I can't wait to see the babies


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

No room for any more males but I definitely want a girl or two for the sorority. Can't wait!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

yes I plan on selling them on here and AB. waiting to see how nice they turn out before figuring out pricing



indjo said:


> Wow, I missed this thread???
> 
> Great pair. I don't understand why your fry looks light colored? The parents are black drgns, right?
> 
> Congrats.


mom was listed as a dragon but she's not, lol. actually just normal blue iridescence that looks white in the breeder's pics. majority of the fry have stripes now but my pictures seem to wash them out. most of the fry seem to be developing red on their fins and quite a few that have the black butterfly edging. I know I've read that 2 different types of black will produce multicolors and that's looking pretty accurate, lol. mom was listed as a superblack, not sure if that's correct since the dragon part was wrong. dad is a marble with the partial dragon scale so not completely sure how all that affects the genes. if my college had a betta genetics class I'd be signing up for it, and I'm sure I'd still end up with surprises every spawn, lol. do plan on eventually doing another spawn with some of the fry. not sure if I'll do siblings or cross one back to mom. I love dad's coloring but mom definitely has the nicer shape and fins. there are several fry with longer dorsals and I think that's from mom's side as well, so I may have some doubletails next generation.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

long overdue pics


----------



## CarmanDirda (Feb 20, 2012)

They're getting (more) adorable


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

So cute. I'm surprised that you haven't gotten any blacks.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I think the one at the bottom on the second to last pic will turn out black with some blue iridescence. there's a few others that look similar. most have varying degrees of red though. with dad's marble gene who knows what will happen though, lol


----------



## CarmanDirda (Feb 20, 2012)

With the parents, I'm sure they will be a wonderful batch. Can't wait to see their full colors.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

They look so happy and healthy, Tisia. You've done such an awesome job with these guys and all on top of going to college too.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

I want one! Haha, these will be amazing


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I"d love to have one, too.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Yep Tisia, you and I need to trade fry 
my HMPK spawn just happened so yeah 
sibling pair for sibling pair maybe ^_- XD


----------

